# waggy tails shop and BB question..



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Today me and Millie had a day out, we went to the garden centre for a look around and to a new shop I've discovered called waggy tails. It sells all sorts of doggy clothing, beds, food, accessories etc. I am so pleased to have found somewhere other than petsathome! 


millie was wearing her buddy belt, I mentioned to the shop owner that Ive just bought the buddy belt and I'm really happy with it. In her response she said that she doesn't believe it's a very good harness she said it would cause Millie problems with her joints because of where the harness sits? just wondered if anyone had experienced any problems with their BB? 
Personally I love the BB's and don't think they would be a leading brand of harness if they caused problems for the dogs..


Another question, has anyone else used paw butter before?

Another question, what does your chi like to sleep in? I'm going to get Millie a new bed to share with the new pup when she comes any suggestions?

Here's some photos


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I love all of the pictures! Millie's new things are so cute! I also love the flower collar. It's perfect for summer. 
I have never heard such a thing about the buddy belt. I dont see how it could affect a dogs joints. Nor do I think it could ever have this type affect. As the harness is designed to go around the dogs chest. As opposed to its neck like most Velcro harnesses are. I think the shop owner needs to do some more research on harnesses in general, cause even the worst harness have no effect on the joints, it's more the trachea that is the biggest concern in the design.

We like coconut oil on the paws. It's the best!

As far as bed, I'm not sure I'd recommend Millie sleeping with the new pup yet. They may need their own space for the first little while. I'd wait and see how they interact and give them a chance to bond first, and let "them" decide when they are ready to sleep together.

Also I'd buy the pup an inexpensive bed that you won't mind if she chews or have accidents in. And then invest in something nicer once she's potty trained or once you've established that she won't destroy her bed.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I love Millie's new things and especially the flower collar too. Looks like a nice garden center. I love garden centers.

I agree with Meoshia on the BB and the bed. 

I'm not an expert by any means and mine have only had theirs a few months, but from what I see of the design, fit and purpose is it takes any and all possible pressure off of the neck and shoulder area and distributes it to the breast/chest bone. A much larger area of bone with no joints that can handle a little pressure if needed. Plus, the added fact we're not even talking about 100lb dogs that pull you down the street, but would serve the same purpose for them too. So I think the main focus and importance on using them on small dogs is to keep all pressure off the trachea and the BB does a perfect job at that. Mine also show they love the BB better because I don't have to struggle with putting it over their head or it just has to much material/bulk for their liking. After using several styles of harness's and neither of mine ever being too thrilled when I got them out to put on, with the BB neither one of them give me a hard time and have learned to lift their front paws and help me put them on. So I think the dogs actions/reactions to wearing a BB also say something about them.

I wouldn't take what the shop owner said to seriously. Like Meoshia said, they just need to research a little better understanding of harness's and their purpose and differences in design.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I love all of the pictures! Millie's new things are so cute! I also love the flower collar. It's perfect for summer.
> I have never heard such a thing about the buddy belt. I dont see how it could affect a dogs joints. Nor do I think it could ever have this type affect. As the harness is designed to go around the dogs chest. As opposed to its neck like most Velcro harnesses are. I think the shop owner needs to do some more research on harnesses in general, cause even the worst harness have no effect on the joints, it's more the trachea that is the biggest concern in the design.
> 
> We like coconut oil on the paws. It's the best!
> ...


Thankyou darling  
When she said that I was confused, I didn't see how it could affect the joints, but she was like it will rub and put pressure on the tops of her legs and the buckle is sitting on her shoulder so will damage her shoulder. I don't agree with that though..I thought she would of had the knowledge on harnesses with being a doggy shop owner. Maybe she just wanted me to but one of her harnesses. 
The new paw butter I got smells yummy! Think Millie likes it! She just had a nice bath using her new shampoo so she's all fresh now and her coat feels extra soft.
Yeah I agree about them sleeping together straight away. I will just leave up to them to decide I'm hoping they're gunna be unseperable straight away but this might not be the case I suppose. I've already got her a bed. It's just a plain comfy one it will do until she's trained. 
In the past when you have brought a new pup home was it always a good reaction from the other chi's?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I love all of the pictures! Millie's new things are so cute! I also love the flower collar. It's perfect for summer.
> I have never heard such a thing about the buddy belt. I dont see how it could affect a dogs joints. Nor do I think it could ever have this type affect. As the harness is designed to go around the dogs chest. As opposed to its neck like most Velcro harnesses are. I think the shop owner needs to do some more research on harnesses in general, cause even the worst harness have no effect on the joints, it's more the trachea that is the biggest concern in the design.
> 
> We like coconut oil on the paws. It's the best!
> ...





BasketMichele said:


> I love Millie's new things and especially the flower collar too. Looks like a nice garden center. I love garden centers.
> 
> I agree with Meoshia on the BB and the bed.
> 
> ...


The garden center is great it's called dobbies. We get all sorts from there, my hubby takes pride in his lawn bless him so we are there often haha! Thanks for the advice it's good to know  x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I love the picture of Millie with her princess top, she's a cutie. I agree with the others about the buddy belt, I've never heard anyone say anything about it or other harnesses like that hurting joints. Like they said, it's avoiding pressure on the trachea that's important with tiny dogs. You're right that she probably wanted you to buy one of her harnesses, I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree with others. Beverly and Bentley have separate night crates. They need their space sometimes. And I bought Bentley an adorable bed and he destroyed it, lol. He will have to have cheapy beds for a bit now.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww I love the picture of Millie with her princess top, she's a cutie. I agree with the others about the buddy belt, I've never heard anyone say anything about it or other harnesses like that hurting joints. Like they said, it's avoiding pressure on the trachea that's important with tiny dogs. You're right that she probably wanted you to buy one of her harnesses, I wouldn't be surprised!


She is a little princess thankyou for the advice... Do you use a buddy belt x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I agree with others. Beverly and Bentley have separate night crates. They need their space sometimes. And I bought Bentley an adorable bed and he destroyed it, lol. He will have to have cheapy beds for a bit now.


Yeah you're right, I will have them separate beds and then let them decide  
Love the name Bentley by the way!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> She is a little princess thankyou for the advice... Do you use a buddy belt x


I've never used a buddy belt, but I have similarly shaped step in harnesses. My chis are very comfortable in those. In fact Rocky is uncomfortable in a lot of harnesses, but he's happy with those.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I use a buddy belt and looove it on my little dude. 

I think she's blowing air out her bum with that. They're nice harnesses.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> I use a buddy belt and looove it on my little dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that's good  I agree they're great!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> millie was wearing her buddy belt, I mentioned to the shop owner that Ive just bought the buddy belt and I'm really happy with it. In her response she said that she doesn't believe it's a very good harness she said it would cause Millie problems with her joints because of where the harness sits? just wondered if anyone had experienced any problems with their BB?
> Personally I love the BB's and don't think they would be a leading brand of harness if they caused problems for the dogs..


In dog sports at the moment there is a big push (and has been for a few years) to use harnesses that are non-restrictive and that allow the front legs a full range of motion while exercising your dog. See the article below:

https://www.alpineoutfitters.net/scripts/article.asp

BB's cross the shoulder and don't allow full range of motion which is why some people don't like them. Having said that, the vast majority of harnesses that fit our Chis do cross the shoulder. I don't worry too much because I know plenty of people who use the EzyDog quick fit harnesses and Julius K9 harnesses which are both both considered restrictive with bigger dogs who walk further than my Chis with no obvious effects. My little ones certainly seem comfortable in the BB's and most importantly, they don't choke, feel very secure and actually fit. I guess it ends up a personal choice but I use BBs daily and will probably buy more when there are new colours that I like, they are a bit addictive.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > millie was wearing her buddy belt, I mentioned to the shop owner that Ive just bought the buddy belt and I'm really happy with it. In her response she said that she doesn't believe it's a very good harness she said it would cause Millie problems with her joints because of where the harness sits? just wondered if anyone had experienced any problems with their BB?
> ...


Thankyou I will have a read of the article, and I agree that they are addictive I only got mine last week and I'm already choosing a new one haha x


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

OMG now I want a girl chi so I can buy that pretty flowered collar and leash!!!! Where did you buy it and do they have handsome ones for boys? your little princess is a cutie with and without her glam items.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

queenladydragon said:


> OMG now I want a girl chi so I can buy that pretty flowered collar and leash!!!! Where did you buy it and do they have handsome ones for boys? your little princess is a cutie with and without her glam items.


Thank you so much! You need a little baby girl, I got this one from a local shop named waggy tails although you can get similar ones here...
http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/bullybandanas/product/chocolate-roses-dog-collar

http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/bullybandanas/product/oriental-blue-dog-collar

http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/bullybandanas/product/mr-fox-dog-collar

These ones are nice too...
http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/mrsbowtie/product/bones-dog-collar


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

oh these are nice. I love love love the bow-tie collars. Thank you for the links.


----------

